# Great Bird throwers



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Another thread mentioned some. But I recall Richard Pumphrey of ID as one of the best I ever saw. especially with flyers and his 28 gauge shotgun... Chad Evans had a heck of an arm too. Chad is from the Salt Lake area. 

Who are some of the really good arms you can recall?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

You are the best I ever saw!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

road kill said:


> *you da man!!!!!*


Thanks Stan... But the two guys I mentioned above were in a different league. Richard is no longer with us. I'm pretty sure Chad is out of the game. There are other big arms out there... Don't see them as much with so many clubs relying on the wingers. To me, a good thrower is better.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

This two guys right here,was able to relieve Mike at a few trials but being in my teens just never lived up. Jim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Richard Pumphry was the best I ever saw, but Al Wilson has two grandsons I would have liked to see throw with Richard. I was at the Black Dog Samish WA. trial two weeks ago, it was blowing stinko and the gunner was throwing with the wind, but he was throwing birds way farther than I have ever seen, that includes Richard. Like I said the wind was at his back, but my gosh it was far. I think he was Buckle Vandebrake's son.

John


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

A number of years back, Jim Gonia's daughter used to come to the trials in the Tacoma area. She had a hell of an arm. She could out throw all the young football players who would show up to work. The boys usually didn't come back for day two...


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Distance isn`t everything ,knowing when to help and when to shut up are essential as accuracy.IMHO,Jim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Distance isn`t everything ,knowing when to help and when to shut up are essential as accuracy.IMHO,Jim


I agree being a good gunner involves a lot more than just throwing a bird, but I think Bill is just talking about guys with great arms, especially at field trials. I'm proud of my arm, I can throw a duck about sixty feet on a consistent basis. With a strong wind at his back, Buckle's son was throwing his duck at least sixty yards, many dogs remembered where the gunner was standing and hunted the heck out of that area where a bird would normally have landed. Call it unfair if you want, but the better markers watched the bird to the ground and hunted that area, though there were a lot of failures on that mark where dogs didn't remember either spot.

John


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Richard Pumphry was the best I ever saw, but Al Wilson has two grandsons I would have liked to see throw with Richard. I was at the Black Dog Samish WA. trial two weeks ago, it was blowing stinko and the gunner was throwing with the wind, but he was throwing birds way farther than I have ever seen, that includes Richard. Like I said the wind was at his back, but my gosh it was far. I think he was Buckle Vandebrake's son.
> 
> John


Richard was good...but Al's grandson from Logan UT is a big strong kid that threw for us at the N.Utah trial a couple of years ago and we actually had to have him back down because he threw the duck so far in the Derby...

the best throwers are at the National....because they throw under pressure...so that would include WD Connor, Jerry Patopea (when he was younger) and Tom Sorenson....present day, that would be Ted Miller


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Richard was good...but Al's grandson from Logan UT is a big strong kid that threw for us at the N.Utah trial a couple of years ago and we actually had to have him back down because he threw the duck so far in the Derby...
> 
> the best throwers are at the National....because they throw under pressure...so that would include WD Connor, Jerry Patopea (when he was younger) and Tom Sorenson....present day, that would be Ted Miller


Richard Pumphrey threw at his share of Nationals... I can vividly remember a throw across Silver Creek at Picabo, ID when the Natl Am was at Sun Valley in 1995. In the 4th series I think. Pretty sure Richard and Chad had to take turns because no one else (who was there) could make the throw. Ate the dogs up... Lean Macs first win at a Natl...


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> I agree being a good gunner involves a lot more than just throwing a bird, but I think Bill is just talking about guys with great arms, especially at field trials. I'm proud of my arm, I can throw a duck about sixty feet on a consistent basis. With a strong wind at his back, Buckle's son was throwing his duck at least sixty yards, many dogs remembered where the gunner was standing and hunted the heck out of that area where a bird would normally have landed. Call it unfair if you want, but the better markers watched the bird to the ground and hunted that area, though there were a lot of failures on that mark where dogs didn't remember either spot.
> 
> John



X2, Bucko's son can throw a duck 40-50 yds and he isn't a big guy.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bobby Swan (Jim's son), Eddie Noga (Linda and Gary's son), Bill Schrader, and 2 of my training buddies John Haverstock (he can throw for ditance, he can throw for accuracy, he can throw for both), and Doug Grimes. I never saw Junior Berth throw but he was legendary as was at least one of his daughters who as a teenager threw a boat bird for me as well as any man could have.

Many of the pros started out as bird throwers and flier shooters, never saw one who didn't have a good arm, Dave Rorem can throw one into the next county, and Rick Roberts had an effortless left hand delivery on both fliers and dead birds.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Distance isn`t everything ,knowing when to help and when to shut up are essential as accuracy.IMHO,Jim


I probably fit more in this category... At least when it come to measuring arms! No one has accused me of knowing when to shut up:shock:


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Richard Pumphrey threw at his share of Nationals... I can vividly remember a throw across Silver Creek at Picabo, ID when the Natl Am was at Sun Valley I'm 1995. In the 4th series I think. Pretty sure Richard and Chad had to take turns because no one else (who was there) could make the throw. Ate the dogs up... Lean Macs first win at a Natl...


My second judging assignment was an Open at Charlo in 1998, my co-judge was Greg McDaniels from Idaho. We saw an opportunity for an excellent key bird for our fourth series, but it called for a consistent throw across a fair piece of water with the gunner standing at least fifteen yards back from the edge of the water. Bad luck for Richard, but lucky for us, Richard had lost all his dogs by then, so he volunteered to throw. He made every throw with a nice arc right on target. Many-many dogs hunted the point fifteen yards in front of Richard's holding blind, and never even thought of swimming across the water to the bird.

I miss Richard and I miss Greg, two really great dog guys. A funny little Richard story, my wife and I were new to the sport and Cheryl was marshaling the Derby or Qual, she had the callbacks and everyone but one dog was called back, so she said it just like that. Richard took her gently aside and told her it would be better to call out all the numbers rather than single the one loser out. He was very kind and generous to newbies.

John


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles Dygos of North Bay Ontatio who winter trains in Center Hill, FL has a great arm & knows when to help!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Richard Pumphry was the best I ever saw, but Al Wilson has two grandsons I would have liked to see throw with Richard. I was at the Black Dog Samish WA. trial two weeks ago, it was blowing stinko and the gunner was throwing with the wind, but he was throwing birds way farther than I have ever seen, that includes Richard. Like I said the wind was at his back, but my gosh it was far. I think he was Buckle Vandebrake's son.
> 
> John


I can't wait to call him "Buckle" lol!! hahahaa.. 

Frankie can throw 60 yards. It's flat out amazing. He barely winds up and the bird just springs out. Every throw is a perfect high arch. His sister has got a really good arm too- They both worked the NWRC Trial and most others around here. Kills me when they work a HT and the judges make them reload a winger. Such a waste of talent.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tony Romo has been known to throw a few "dead ducks" in his day....usually to the wrong target


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Guess my claim to fame was invited to throw at natonal amateur in mich. 75 I think.All the pros were there to help.Threw the go bird 1st series and went out on the second series with an ankle sprain planting the blind....haaa. Jim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I can't wait to call him "Buckle" lol!! hahahaa..
> 
> Frankie can throw 60 yards. It's flat out amazing. He barely winds up and the bird just springs out. Every throw is a perfect high arch. His sister has got a really good arm too- They both worked the NWRC Trial and most others around here. Kills me when they work a HT and the judges make them reload a winger. Such a waste of talent.


Too funny, I met him when I judged the Samish trial about five years ago, thought it was a strange name, but I heard it as Buckle and have called him that ever since. He must have thought I had a speech impediment, or he was just too polite to correct me all these years.

John


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jd6400 said:


> Guess my claim to fame was invited to throw at _*national amateur in mich. 75 I think*_.All the pros were there to help.Threw the go bird 1st series and went out on the second series with an ankle sprain planting the blind....haaa. Jim



Right year wrong state not Michigan...because that was Jackson Hole Wyoming, and Clint went nine series with Judge...Corky won it..



oops my bad wrong year 76 was Michigan...won By Charles Hill with Dandy...Lanse and Roy were both Finalists....


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Too funny, I met him when I judged the Samish trial about five years ago, thought it was a strange name, but I heard it as Buckle and have called him that ever since. He must have thought I had a speech impediment, or he was just too polite to correct me all these years.
> 
> John


He's a son of a dog trainer and dog trainer himself. He's half deaf like everyone who's been in this game for more than 10 years.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> He's a son of a dog trainer and dog trainer himself. He's half deaf like everyone who's been in this game for more than 10 years.


Like the rest of his family he's a heck of a hard worker. Those guys make that Samish trial go off like clock work, and take it personally if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> Like the rest of his family he's a heck of a hard worker. Those guys make that Samish trial go off like clock work, and take it personally if anything goes wrong.


No doubt about that!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Bill, Chad Evans has been out of dog games for at least 11 years.He moved from Cal. to Utah. I have a BLF I got as a pup from him that will be 11 next month. I don't think he's even breeding labs any more. I'll throw a name out there as one of the best I've seen and that's Bill Cox.Distance and placement and a great shot to boot.

Jeff


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Right year wrong state not Michigan...because that was Jackson Hole Wyoming, and Clint went nine series with Judge...Corky won it..
> 
> 
> 
> oops my bad wrong year 76 was Michigan...won By Charles Hill with Dandy...Lanse and Roy were both Finalists....


That's the one......


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

any of the Buettner Boys Kiley, Beau, and Kenley 
but on a warm Day all the Gals like Kenley out in the field shirtless flinging those birds

David Jansma


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

Another good "arm" is/was Andy Attar. Bill, you remember one of the nationals where they had a gun station throwing off a hill and down into a slough with nasty going. Andy started the series but after they replaced him nobody got the bird down where it needed to be. All the replacement throwers had to walk further out/down to try and get the bird to the right spot. Another guy with a good arm was Dave Mosher.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody remember the game Jarts?I think it`s outlawed now.You took a big dart looking thing and tried to pitch it in a 3 ft. circle,the distance you were supposed to play was 20 yds.
Dad brought this game home one day and said you`re playin.Set it up at 60 and said practice!!!!Took me a few years to figure out what his goal was but dad always had a plan....Jim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Anybody remember the game Jarts?I think it`s outlawed now.You took a big dart looking thing and tried to pitch it in a 3 ft. circle,the distance you were supposed to play was 20 yds.
> Dad brought this game home one day and said you`re playin.Set it up at 60 and said practice!!!!Took me a few years to figure out what his goal was but dad always had a plan....Jim


That's the funniest thing I've read on here in quite a while.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Throwing a flyer is becoming a lost art. I have seen a fair amount of people throw a nice dead bird,,,but I have seen relatively few throw a good flyer. Richard P taught me how to throw a flyer and I remember him distinctly telling me a nice big flyer makes the test. That was about 25 years ago. There is simple physics involved in throwing a good flyer . I have tried to pass down this info to many people over the years only to be poo pooed. 95 percent of the people who throw flyers in the retriever sport are phase 2 throwers.

Pete


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

You had to know him John,he had me train before the nat.am in 76.Coming off of track season I was in decent shape but none the less.No chairs in at bird throwing stations either.When you thought you getting low on bumpers you better be getting them inbetween dogs and back by the nxt dog.Most of those were 2 and 300 yd sprints.Man I miss that guy,wish he could see what we do nowadays. Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pete said:


> Throwing a flyer is becoming a lost art. I have seen a fair amount of people throw a nice dead bird,,,but I have seen relatively few throw a good flyer. Richard P taught me how to throw a flyer and I remember him distinctly telling me a nice big flyer makes the test. That was about 25 years ago. There is simple physics involved in throwing a good flyer . I have tried to pass down this info to many people over the years only to be poo pooed. 95 percent of the people who throw flyers in the retriever sport are phase 2 throwers.
> 
> Pete


It`s all in the release.A duck is altogether different and a pigeon in the wrong hands is a bad thing. Your right,many guys try to power and don`t know how to hold a pheasant,I hold a hen differently.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Shane Rupert (used to work for Bill Schrader) could throw a helluva bird.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

The best thrower I ever saw and no one could replace him because he threw far and accurate. Van Ames wife's son. I wish I could remember his name. Unbelievable throw.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

2 of the best from Minnesota, Natalie Belt and Jim Duffy.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Pumphrey - what a loss to the sport 

Bobby? I think his name was, worked for Eric Fangsrud - I can remember a trial @ Warm Springs where the judge asked him to throw the bird - had already decided where to have the holding blind. When he threw the bird the arc was directly over the blind. Managed to turn a good test into a ?????????? The funny thing was, the lead judge had already judged a National .

Jim Gonia, also a very good shot. But I think there's a lot of pro's that are in that category. 

Hal Loop had a son that could give you a good throw.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

30 years ago I was kinda proud that I could chuck a duck as far as anybody I ever met (no, I'm not a rocket scientist). For years kept hearing "yea he's good, but you should see Bobby Swan throw a bird". Got so they would round me up when they needed a tough bird thrown, but still I'd here "yea, but he's not as good as Bobby."

One day I'm at Shreveport at Bubba's place and they come get me to take over throwing a real long dead bird in the Open. I get out there and there is a strapping young kid popping for me and after every throw he’s critiquing my height and distance. Well I'm getting flat annoyed because I don't think anybody could throw it higher and further than I am and my feet are coming off the ground trying to get the damn kid to shut up and be satisfied. Best he ever said though was "not bad". Found out after we were all done it was none other than Bobby shooting the popper for me (he had a sore shoulder that day). Never did ever get to see him throw a bird.

After that, whenever I heard how good Bobby Swan was at throwing I'd say, "Yea he's good, but he has to pop for me when we work together". 

Don


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mcpoland said:


> Another good "arm" is/was Andy Attar. Bill, you remember one of the nationals where they had a gun station throwing off a hill and down into a slough with nasty going. Andy started the series but after they replaced him nobody got the bird down where it needed to be. All the replacement throwers had to walk further out/down to try and get the bird to the right spot. Another guy with a good arm was Dave Mosher.


Oh yeah. McCall. 2003. (I think).


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Pete said:


> Throwing a flyer is becoming a lost art. I have seen a fair amount of people throw a nice dead bird,,,but I have seen relatively few throw a good flyer. Richard P taught me how to throw a flyer and I remember him distinctly telling me a nice big flyer makes the test. That was about 25 years ago. There is simple physics involved in throwing a good flyer . I have tried to pass down this info to many people over the years only to be poo pooed. 95 percent of the people who throw flyers in the retriever sport are phase 2 throwers.
> 
> Pete


Richard P (and a few others) threw a pheasant flyer in the first series at the Natl Am in McCall in 2003. That may have been the longest... Rode out flier, I can recall. I would bet that 90% or more of the dogs hunted about halfway between the fall and the gun, before working their way *to the gun! * Once that happened, a monster hunt behind the gun ensued... Some, including mine (co-owned) with Mcpoland on this thread... were able to hunt back out to the bird. Some ended up handling and a few even picked up. In the first series! The bird was thrown up a gradual slope, while the dogs were falling off the slope on the way out. With the long flier thrown in, it was a triple whammy...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Marvin S said:


> Pumphrey - what a loss to the sport
> 
> Bobby? I think his name was, worked for Eric Fangsrud - I can remember a trial @ Warm Springs where the judge asked him to throw the bird - had already decided where to have the holding blind. When he threw the bird the arc was directly over the blind. Managed to turn a good test into a ?????????? The funny thing was, the lead judge had already judged a National .
> 
> ...


Bobby Burns was Eric's bird boy for years, he was definately a character.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*Junior berth*

YES, JUNIOR BERTH WAS LEGENDARY. SEE RFTN JULY 1977, NATIONAL AM. ISSUE, PAGE NINE, TEST 3, PARA 3.

Bill Connor


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Mcpoland, Sherry said if I'm such a good thrower maybe I should post about my very first throw of a live flyer at a National?

I don't know what she's talking about...


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Hey Mcpoland, Sherry said if I'm such a good thrower maybe I should post about my very first throw of a live flyer at a National?
> 
> I don't know what she's talking about...


Nothing wrong with the throw - it was your timing that sucked! The look on John Parrot's face was priceless. Wish I had had a camera to film you chasing the duck.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mcpoland said:


> Nothing wrong with the throw - it was your timing that sucked! The look on John Parrot's face was priceless. Wish I had had a camera to film you chasing the duck.


Always helps to remember the order, especially if its an out-of-order flyer.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

My daughter Amy can wing throw a bird so good that dogs can't miss them even against a tree line. All the handlers beg for her to throw for them. Has an arm like Brett Farve. Just saying guys that the young ladies have some power!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

You have to love the ladies in the game.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> *My daughter Amy *can wing throw a bird so good that dogs can't miss them even against a tree line. All the handlers beg for her to throw for them. *Has an arm like Brett Farve.* Just saying guys that the young ladies have some power!


So are you saying that Brett Favre throws like a girl.....LOL


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

The Curtis boys, Glen and Andy, can throw and shoot a flyer or a dead bird. 
Brandon Edmondson can throw and shoot, too.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

The one and only Chester Morris is quite the flyer thrower and shooter. Ray Voight can also lob a flyer out there.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

grat said:


> The one and only Chester Morris is quite the flyer thrower and shooter. Ray Voight can also lob a flyer out there.


You're not too bad yourself.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Another thread mentioned some. .........
> 
> Who are some of the really good arms you can recall?


when I typed that I was thinking of who I have seen here in Vermont. While I do not know if it the same Rick Roberts Dr. Ed mentioned but he can place a bird very nicely. Same with Dave Mosher. When you try to take over for them and cannot make the toss that they made as if they were shooing a fly while holding a cold drink! You understand greatness.
But you all who ran LCRC or Colonial trials in Stowe about 10 years ago will remember Stephen Patch. Nephew of the Butler Boys David and Bruce. He is the best of the best, that I have seen.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mcpoland said:


> Nothing wrong with the throw - it was your timing that sucked! The look on John Parrot's face was priceless. Wish I had had a camera to film you chasing the duck.





huntinman said:


> Always helps to remember the order, especially if its an out-of-order flyer.



this is too good to let slide away!
what did you do? and why did it run?
gunners knew the order and didn't shoot?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> this is too good to let slide away!
> what did you do? and why did it run?
> gunners knew the order and didn't shoot?


Running out the door for an appointment. I'll tell the story later today.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Running out the door for an appointment. I'll tell the story later today.



UGH I hate it when real life gets in the way of RTF :BIG:


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bobby George can put a flyer where it needs to be


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Great arms I have personally watched Ray Voight in another league than most everyone else. Then Andy Attar, Randy Whitaker, Scott Dewey, Dan Parrington from CA all of them can make huge throws!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> this is too good to let slide away!
> what did you do? and why did it run?
> gunners knew the order and didn't shoot?


Ok... Believe it or not... I actually work every now and then. Now that my wife is retired (April 1st), I have to work a little harder at pretending to work!;-)

Anyway... we were in Virginia, MN for the National Am and it was the 4th or 5th series. My training partner and co-owner of the dog was there, as was my wife... we were still somewhat newlyweds and she was all excited to be at her first National... Sherry was running around with her little handycam videoing everything we did. Even videoing from the gallery when I ran the dog... and unfortunately... threw birds..

As is the case at most trials, the help at Nationals gets overworked to some extent... if someone doesn't show up or has to leave early and they were being counted on. Don't know what happened with the bird throwers... but Dave Rorem was in charge of the bird throwers and Dennis Bath was the gun capt... if memory serves.. (this was 2001) Somebody came up and asked me if I would throw the flyer for a round in the fifth series after I ran my dog. So I said Ok. 

At the gun change I got my white jacket and Dave or Dennis handed me one of the workers caps. I hopped on the back of a Rhino and they hauled me out to the flyer station. I was feeling pretty dang cocky. They came and asked ME to throw at a National! (I forgot the only requirement is to have a pulse) So, I'm standing there all puffed up ready to go... and John Parrot and the other shooter who I honestly don't remember... but he resembled Moses with a gun are standing there looking at me, when one of them says "you ever throw a flyer before?" Huh? Don't they know who I am? I got asked to come out here! "Oh yes sir! All the time" say I.

So I launch a few practice throws and they shoot the birds... everything is going great! I'm one of the GUYs! I'm out here with the NATIONAL GUNNERS. These guys are legendary... My adrenaline is really surging... I'm feeling important. I'm part of the "IN" crowd at a National! Moses yells at me to wake up... guns up! damn! Get with it Bill! 

It's an out of order flyer. I have to pay attention and look for the judges little ping pong paddle painted orange. OK, I have my duck loosened up... she's ready to fly... the judge waves his paddle and I yell "BIRD" and launch the hell out of that duck. Best throw I've ever made! It's climbing straight into the blue sky! I look at John Parrot and Moses and they ARE BOTH LOOKING BACK AT ME!!! OH CRAP!!! I forgot the order!

I look back at the duck and it's way out there starting to glide down. I take off yelling "I'll get it". Parrot and Moses sit down in disgust. Some blue blooded lady in the gallery says "who is that thrower?" My wife says "I don't know, but he sure is a dumba$$!!" How quickly they turn!

So, I'm out there running around the field chasing a perfectly healthy duck through the grass... (I'm not perfectly healthy!, especially after that chase and two or three unsuccessful dives!). I finally catch the bird and trudge back to the flyer station to re-bird. The gunners are both looking at me and say in unison "we're number two"... Uugghh!!! OK... Got it... 

That was my first throw at a National... I'll never forget it.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Ok... Believe it or not... I actually work every now and then. Now that my wife is retired (April 1st), I have to work a little harder at pretending to work!;-)
> 
> Anyway... we were in Virginia, MN for the National Am and it was the 4th or 5th series. My training partner and co-owner of the dog was there, as was my wife... we were still somewhat newlyweds and she was all excited to be at her first National... Sherry was running around with her little handycam videoing everything we did. Even videoing from the gallery when I ran the dog... and unfortunately... threw birds..
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely the worst feeling in the world is to miss in training, can't imagine what it would feel like at a trial.:barf:


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Bobby Farmer wins the award for the biggest flyer I've ever seen. Bobby threw the mallard flyer on Day 1 for the Open in Bonham a few year ago, and half the dogs had gorilla hunts trying to dig out that 70- or 80-yard bird. The flyer was so big it was almost unfair, especially since the Day 2 thrower was a mere mortal and the dogs made quick work of the flyer. Bobby used a 360-degree roundhouse delivery, reminiscent of a fast pitch softball pitcher, and the birds came out of his hand like they were shot out of a cannon.

The title of best dead duck hurler I've ever seen goes to Russ Lain, a regular amateur trainer with the Karl Gunzer group. I watched him toss ducks in a ridiculously long, high arc for days on my first trip to Montana, trying to figure out what made his throws so BIG. Finally I asked him what his secret was, and he chalked up to his God-given left arm. Turns out that Russ had been a pitcher in the minor leagues for the San Francisco Giants and his 90-plus mph fastball was good enough to have fanned the likes of Willie Mays and Willie McCovey before an injury sidelined his career. Russ has slowed some recently due to physical problems, but in his "prime" he could fling fowl with the best of them.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

great story Bill!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Ok... Believe it or not... I actually work every now and then. Now that my wife is retired (April 1st), I have to work a little harder at pretending to work!;-)
> 
> Anyway... we were in Virginia, MN for the National Am and it was the 4th or 5th series. My training partner and co-owner of the dog was there, as was my wife... we were still somewhat newlyweds and she was all excited to be at her first National... Sherry was running around with her little handycam videoing everything we did. Even videoing from the gallery when I ran the dog... and unfortunately... threw birds..
> 
> ...


You should send that in as an article, very funny story and well written!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> when I typed that I was thinking of who I have seen here in Vermont. While I do not know if it the same Rick Roberts Dr. Ed mentioned but he can place a bird very nicely. Same with Dave Mosher. When you try to take over for them and cannot make the toss that they made as if they were shooing a fly while holding a cold drink! You understand greatness.
> But you all who ran LCRC or Colonial trials in Stowe about 10 years ago will remember Stephen Patch. Nephew of the Butler Boys David and Bruce. He is the best of the best, that I have seen.



Stephen Patch was terrific and, even though he'll tell you so himself, David Butler is as good as they come at throwing a live bird. Trained for a week with Ben Vallin who threw and shot and every flyer landed on top of the one before it. But, like many have said, most of the Pro's are terrific throwers. John Russell, who's a strong guy, also does a fine job.


----------



## Doug Grant (Dec 12, 2005)

Jerry Collingham of Caldwell, Idaho (who raised and supplied birds to trials) was the best thrower I ever saw. What an arm!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Jerry was throwing a flyer at a trial and they were killing some birds to get started. First throw the guns were there and ready. Jerry said bird and then through two ducks at the same time and it was funny to watch the guns scramble. He's quite the character. Harry


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Doug Grant said:


> Jerry Collingham of Caldwell, Idaho (who raised and supplied birds to trials) was the best thrower I ever saw. What an arm!


Yes... Jerry was very good. Is Jerry still around?


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Yes... Jerry was very good. Is Jerry still around?


Saw him yesterday. He is doing well. 
Pete


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

huntinman said:


> Yes... Jerry was very good. Is Jerry still around?


Jerry used to throw for a fee in order to make the trip more lucrative - seems he was always building more pens & was always short of enough cash to do it - in our part of the country he was an asset as the one or two good arms had been worn out from lack of a reliable bull pen. 

We're doing a trial up here - AA stake - judged by a guy from Canada who would be as close as there is to a Roy McFall clone (knowledgeable & a successful dog guy) & a person who would shortly go on to judge a Natl. Am. Canadians in general do not like to call NO birds & the other judge was paying more attention to bonding with the gallery than the dog work. 

It's the last series - 9 dogs back & my dog is in real good shape - points are hard to come by as our circuit has several very good dogs of similar age with good handlers, some more famous than others - Grady's dad, Cosmo, Lean Mac, etc - a triple with all guns up with the go bird being a gimme if the dog gets to see it - the dogs are being eaten alive by the other 2 birds - so my dog's turn comes - one bird down, 2 birds down & the flyer unseen but 2 shots - I look to the other judge knowing the Canadian will not give a NO bird, & find they are visiting with someone in the gallery (I want to emphasize, this is someone who will shortly be judging at the National level) - my dogs number is called & he proceeds to go to the upwind echo, a monster in what he believes the area, out of the area hunt & fortunately gets a friendly gust of wind & gets the bird, then proceeds to hammer the 2 hard birds. We get a 4th as a team. 

The trial is barely done when Jerry is right there apologizing for the bird that never got as high as his head after leaving his hand - not his fault but it was a bad break -


My Collingham moment  - but he could also be counted on to clean up all the left over worker's lunches. A really good guy!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill, I loved that story. It sure makes me feel a little better about some of my notable screw ups throwing in training or tests! If you can have that happen at a National and tell the story with such grace and humor, I sure don't need to hide my head. Thanks!


----------



## Doug Grant (Dec 12, 2005)

No dog to run, so I was throwing at the Canadian National in Kamloops, B.C.
Last test, water quad. I was throwing the last bird, a short 'breaking' bird from behind a wall of bullrushes about 20 yards from line. I couildn't see the other 3 birds thrown from where I was stationed.
John McMurtrie was running his dog, and when I threw, the bird stuck in my hand and went over my back! Judges called 'No Bird', and when John came back after three dogs, he nailed the marks. 
When the trial was over, John came to me and hugged me......his dog hadn't seen the long retired bird thrown his first time on line, so I inadvertently saved the day for him.....and John won the National!


----------

